# 4 Butts Are On!



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Windy as hell with snow on the way but I just got 4 butts on ~ 2 with Texas BBQ Rub Original Blend and 2 with the Brisket Blend.  Guru's got the reigns and the Silver Jacket's got the WSM covered.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 24, 2006)

I he-ah we-ah gettin a Clippah tonight! They'ah callin fo-rah 8-12 in places! A-ye-ah!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh yeeeeaahh?? Sheeeeeiiiitttt....
Here are a few pics..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh man Bill, they look good! At least tomorrow when your done shoveling the snow you know that there are gonna be some good eats waiting for you! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 24, 2006)

UM, where's the wood??


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> UM, where's the wood??


He's over your way... There's a foil pack of oak pellets (a good sized one at that) burried just under the top layer of the coals in the center. Also, after firing up with a torch, I sprinkled a good handfull of loose pellets.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Oh man Bill, they look good! At least tomorrow when your done shoveling the snow you know that there are gonna be some good eats waiting for you! Keep the pics coming.


Can't wait, Nick ~ You comin?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Bob T said:
			
		

> Looking good Bud!  I think I need to head to Costcos and get a pack now. The guys at work are getting the Butt Itch lol.  That leaves some openings, doesn't it.  #-o
> *I need to order some more Texas rub also. Almost out!  I mix the two blends together to use.*


Haven't tried that but it sounds good! I'm running low too so it's that time..Ain't nothin' better!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' great Bill, good eats tomorrow. Brand new drip pan?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> ... Brand new drip pan?


That obvious, eh?  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2006)

It is shiny.
Bill, don't you put the Guru dc adapter in a plastic bag also?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> It is shiny.
> *Bill, don't you put the Guru dc adapter in a plastic bag also?*


Guess not!  :grin:  The Guru isn't covered either.  We aren't expecting much tonight and the deck is covered.  The water level won't get high enough to short out the A/C and the Guru will shed off any light precip.  Them Nu-Temps though...  8-[  Well.....


----------



## john pen (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks good...as luck would have, Ive no plans for lunch tommarrow !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay where's the finished pics?   
droooool  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":311qjt5g]Oh man Bill, they look good! At least tomorrow when your done shoveling the snow you know that there are gonna be some good eats waiting for you! Keep the pics coming.


Can't wait, Nick ~ You comin?[/quote:311qjt5g]

Not through all that snow! LOL  #-o


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

This ain't gonna be ready for lunch guys.  :grin:  Chuggin' along between 225º and 230º.  Bottom butt is at 176º and top is at 186º ~ Been there for a few hours now.  I think the probe is against the bone on the bottom butt ~ Been consistantly low since last night.

Here's a pic I took this morning. Lots of water in that pan, eh??    That's what the Silver Jacket does ~ All that moisture that would normally float away condenses on the inside of the jacket and drips below.  I checked the pan just to make sure it hadn't tilted ~ It's fine..


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 25, 2006)

So Bill, that water drips down the inside of the  jacket onto the pan, doesn't that make a mess on the outside of the WSM? Do yo have to wash it after every use?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> So Bill, that water drips down the inside of the  jacket onto the pan, doesn't that make a mess on the outside of the WSM? Do yo have to wash it after every use?


Some if it gets on the WSM but it wipes off pretty easily.  Allot more is on the inside of the jacket and it's kind of a pain to clean that, but I like the benifits of using it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 25, 2006)

ewwww Guru Bong water.  :-X


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Pulled them at 5:10 ~ 22.5 hours after start.  Butts were 191º and 192º.  There's another hour or 2 of fuel left in there too...





Resting in the cooler.......


----------



## oompappy (Jan 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Pulled them at 5:10 ~ 22.5 hours after start.  Butts were 191º and 192º.  There's another hour or 2 of fuel left in there too...



Is that on just one load of fuel or did you have to reload?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Original load, Oompappy.  It was mounded but I prolly could have gotten 10 or 15 more coals on there.

Bob, there’s no opening on the top of the jacket which means all of the forced air has to exit the bottom between the jacket and the WSM.  BTW, it’s not all that tight ~ Maybe an inch or 2 gap all the way around.  I’ve had moisture drip before but never that much.  I’m thinking that the wind and cold temps caused most of the vapor to condense prior to venting.


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Pulled them at 5:10 ~ 22.5 hours after start.  Butts were 191º and 192º.  There's another hour or 2 of fuel left in there too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Longest cook I've had on a FULLY LOADED WSM was 28 hrs.  That's when I took the meat off and shut the vents.  Probably didn't have a whole lot left in her.  And it was warm outside.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Pulled them at 5:10 ~ 22.5 hours after start.  Butts were 191º and 192º.  There's another hour or 2 of fuel left in there too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why I FOIL.  :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice job Bill, they look great. I suppose if you were interested in rushing your BBQ you could have used foil, and been done earlier, sure you could have. But low and slow is what it's all about, not low and I don't have time for this any more. Great job!!

 :pop:  :lmao:  :pop:  :lmao:  :pop:  :lmao:  :pop:  :lmao:  :pop:  :lmao:  :pop:


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jan 26, 2006)

Bill,

Wind is blowin in the right direction, I can smell em from here!
They look great!! Hope they are as tastey as they look!

Cheers


----------



## Griff (Jan 26, 2006)

Joke

You serve as an inspiration to me. I'm getting low in the freezer and need to smoke some butts. However, we're having a cold snap and I'm gonna wait until the temp gets above zero. 

Griff


----------



## john pen (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear in the 40's here for the weekend...may have to fire up the pit !


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Nice job Bill, they look great. *I suppose if you were interested in rushing your BBQ you could have used foil, and been done earlier, sure you could have. But low and slow is what it's all about, not low and I don't have time for this any more.* Great job!!


Exactly!  I never cook butts on a "Gotta be done by XX O'Clock" schedule. [-X  Thanks for the comments.  We pulled one for dinner and the rest after the kids went to bed ~ Got enough in the freezer for a month or 2..   :!:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> Wind is blowin in the right direction, I can smell em from here!
> They look great!! Hope they are as tastey as they look!
> ...


Musta been purdy potent bein' as the winds were outta the north west     It was great as usual ~ Texas BBQ Rub is the best !!  You still got any that I catapulted you?  :!:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Joke
> 
> You serve as an inspiration to me. I'm getting low in the freezer and need to smoke some butts. However, we're having a cold snap and I'm gonna wait until the temp gets above zero.
> 
> Griff


I hear the winds don't blow that much in your parts ~ Fire that bi _ _ _ up!  :!:


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Steve McMurtry":1abpy5wp]Bill,
> 
> Wind is blowin in the right direction, I can smell em from here!
> They look great!! Hope they are as tastey as they look!
> ...


Musta been purdy potent bein' as the winds were outta the north west     It was great as usual ~ *Texas BBQ Rub is the best *!!  You still got any that I catapulted you?  :!:[/quote:1abpy5wp]

I would say you're off the WolfeRub corporate Christmas card list now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say you're off the WolfeRub corporate Christmas card list now.  [/quote:2h29gv8h]
What was your 1st clue??


----------

